# Does Your Business Website Use SSL?



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

One thing this article doesn't mention, that I feel is important is that Google has started using HTTPS as a ranking signal for search results.

HTTPS as a ranking signal
https://webmasters.googleblog.com/2014/08/https-as-ranking-signal.html


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

No, and because it would be too much work to implement it into my current site.

If I redo the site, then I would use it. 

FWIW, it is not necessary on a contractor's website. There is no value to it since there is no security risk. People go to a contractor website to read some stuff and look at some pictures, then call a number. 

Even if your website has provisions for a customer to pay you, that is all done on another (secure) website, not your own.

As for it being a signal in ranking, it is one of hundreds and carries almost no weight, especially in local listings where we all are. It will not change your ranking. Even if it did carry enough weight to move your rank, it would only do so if the other contractors in your area have gone to SSL.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

while https is nice in that it helps prevent middle man attacks and plain text password and data collection, the real threat is insecure code, back doors, compromised platforms and malware attacks that can occur just as easily through an encrypted server connection as an unencrypted one. I am, however, glad that google has taken it upon itself to push for the deprecation of plain http, but the result is really only going to be the illusion of security until developers are forced to deliver platforms and operating systems that are not software versions of swiss cheese.


----------



## ksanders (Sep 7, 2018)

I run several sites, and do not use SSL except for the checkout phase, although almost every one of my clients calls us to place their orders.


----------



## electricianoncall (Apr 29, 2019)

It is very much important that your sites should be SSL approved as per the norms.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

wildleg said:


> while https is nice in that it helps prevent middle man attacks and plain text password and data collection, the real threat is insecure code, back doors, compromised platforms and malware attacks that can occur just as easily through an encrypted server connection as an unencrypted one. I am, however, glad that google has taken it upon itself to push for the deprecation of plain http, but the result is really only going to be the illusion of security until developers are forced to deliver platforms and operating systems that are not software versions of swiss cheese.


Wait a minute. Google and Facebook sell our personal information all the time that they steal without hacking it. In fact Facebook outright states that as their business model. They can't stand privacy and state so. I do not do any business with them, not even free for that reason. Google has long been suspected of manipulating search results and data for not only legitimate but political purposes. They quietly got rid of their "do no evil" pledge. Now it's extremely evil. Google executives and documents are now on public record that they are actively attempting to make sure than crime syndicates like the Clinton Global Initiative get into high political offices and that in their own words, never again allow anyone other than bosses of crime families ever get into political office. Promoting evil with every click is now their core belief system. I stopped using Google search. Thinking about moving my photo library. Already moved email. My searches are now faster and work much better without page after page of ads and garbage like links to low information content farms.

SSL is obviously concerned about a relatively minor issue. It hides passwords from prying eyes in public spaces It certainly doesn't really stop man-in-the-middle despite claims to the contrary because it only sets up mutual secret key agreement, not signatures and Ids like secure DNS. They're not concerned about security, they're worried about competition. Since they troll search histories, personal data, photos, email, and anything else they can get their hands on, to say that google is concerned with security is laughable at best. SSL increases the computational horsepower for servers, pushing business towards googles server farm service. Security is a hassle for them, not a value.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricianLafayette (Nov 8, 2019)

When you go to a website, for example ours https://www.electricianlafayettela.com and see that Lock in the top left corner of the domain search bar, that gives a customer comfort just knowing that the site is considered "secure" by their browers. Whether it is as effective as they say or not, is a different discussion. But, it certainly is worth having because it is free to enable, and it gives a customer comfort when making an online purchase. It doesn't involve redesigning your site or anything demanding like that at all. On most sites, its simply pressing a button in your dashboard.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

ElectricianLafayette said:


> When you go to a website, for example ours https://www.electricianlafayettela.com and see that Lock in the top left corner of the domain search bar, that gives a customer comfort just knowing that the site is considered "secure" by their browers. Whether it is as effective as they say or not, is a different discussion. But, it certainly is worth having because it is free to enable, and it gives a customer comfort when making an online purchase. It doesn't involve redesigning your site or anything demanding like that at all. On most sites, its simply pressing a button in your dashboard.


It's not free on most sites and most sites require work from a person who knows what they are doing. 

Nice try on the free plug for your website.

You know what would make your customers feel more comfortable? If your website actually had your business name on it. And your license number. And a link to the supposed 5 star review profile that you have on Google. Your website looks like a fly-by-night company that uses "electrician townname" as a fake business name to fool Google.

Your disclaimer, privacy policy, and terms are all stolen from a company named Moneta Strategies, LLC, and whoever set your website up for you forgot to edit out their name when he copied and pasted it lol. And you dare to tell us about websites???? And how easy it is to setup SSL????? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## miltonelectric (Dec 10, 2019)

We used SSL in ours because it came with the hosting package already. Shameless plug coming up. You can take a look at ours as well: https://www.miltonelectric.ca. But in all seriousness, I've seen both types of sites do well on Google's search engine results page. I think it's only a few bucks per month to add the SSL certificate, but if it's not part of the budget, I don't think anyone needs to lose sleep over it.


----------



## lukebarber (Aug 7, 2016)

Our hosting account came with it. So, it was no brainer.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

HackWork said:


> No, and because it would be too much work to implement it into my current site.
> 
> If I redo the site, then I would use it.
> 
> ...


Things have changed since I made this post. At this point any website that is looking to rank in the organic results should have an SSL certificate.


----------



## lnglkcpx (Mar 12, 2020)

Back when this first became a thing, it took some time to impliment. But, now SSL is so such a standard that hosting companies have made it very easy, as HackWork mentioned. 

Many web browsers will actually block non-SSL websites so this can really impact people finding your website. Ranking on Google aside, that is the other huge issue. Not even your neighbor would be able to get onto your site if they use Chrome, for example.


----------



## pawanranta (Feb 18, 2020)

HackWork said:


> No, and because it would be too much work to implement it into my current site.
> 
> If I redo the site, then I would use it.
> 
> ...


You don't need to redo the site to implement SSL on your site.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

pawanranta said:


> You don't need to redo the site to implement SSL on your site.


This is very true, at least for the web hosting we use. It's a simple purchase the SSL, and install it with a few clicks.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> This is very true, at least for the web hosting we use. It's a simple purchase the SSL, and install it with a few clicks.


It could be that simple. But it depends on many different factors. If the switch is made there is a possibility that some of the content won't come up, which would not only be bad for the people who view it, but would be terrible for SEO once Google indexes it. It could tank your rankings in a matter of a week.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

HackWork said:


> It could be that simple. But it depends on many different factors. If the switch is made there is a possibility that some of the content won't come up, which would not only be bad for the people who view it, but would be terrible for SEO once Google indexes it. It could tank your rankings in a matter of a week.


That is a possibility. My dad's website was built from the start with an SSL, so that's something that we had covered. The other websites aren't googled for, so we weren't worried about ratings to begin with, however, without the SSL, google chrome marked the site as dangerous. 

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------

